# Will it be there when the owner gets back?



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2016)

Brand new bike too.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Oct 2016)

Where? Orpington?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Where? Orpington?




Nope


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Oct 2016)

Some mother's do ave em.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay clock (20 Oct 2016)

judging by the rubber bung on the rear axle this is a day or two old bike


----------



## Joffey (20 Oct 2016)

What size is it? I want one of them in large........


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Oct 2016)

Stick your lock on it with a note, saying to lock properly next time. £10 fee to remove, but it's a bargain as you saved their bike.


----------



## MPChurch (20 Oct 2016)

at least its not a combination lock!!


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2016)

Unlikely. About 20 bikes went early this week around the Manchester Uni's. All cable locked


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Oct 2016)

Looks to me the cable is not through the frame, so you wouldn't have to breach it.

Although you would have to rip out the rear brake cable.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Oct 2016)

To be fair, it is just under the brake cable (which would be easy to cut).
Not a substitute for the frame though.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Undo pinch bolt, undo saddle clamp.



No need to even do that, there's plenty of slack in the cable to clear it over the saddle.

I almost wonder if this is some sort of 'how not to lock a bike' wind-up.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2016)

Such a weak lock it probably makes little difference.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Brand new bike too.
> 
> View attachment 148518



oops. green rider.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Oct 2016)

@ianrauk, I do hope you've stayed put to keep watch and report back to us.


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I almost wonder if this is some sort of 'how not to lock a bike' wind-up.


I once got told off for asking that when a cycling officer published a picture of a D lock over a seatpost as an example of how to lock a bike!


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Oct 2016)

User said:


> I'd be tempted to 'borrow' it just to teach the owner a lesson....




Trouble is that someone probably has....



You need a lock for your bike.... this will do the job


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Stick your lock on it with a note, saying to lock properly next time. £10 fee to remove, but it's a bargain as you saved their bike.


Then you'll just have to go back with a key. Put a combination D lock on it and put the combination in the note along with instructions of where to transfer the £10 to.


----------



## User33236 (20 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> .....I almost wonder if this is some sort of 'how not to lock a bike' wind-up.


Or part of a Police sting operation?


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Although you would have to rip out the rear brake cable.



I once left my bike locked outside a restaurant in Hammersmith while I had lunch. I came back to find some scrote had tried and failed to steal it, but in their frustration had tried to, I dunno, teach me a lesson or something by cutting through the brake cable. Fortunately they went for the rear brake, and doubly fortunately they failed even to get fully through the outer. 

I felt like leaving a note for the would-be thief to suggest a career change.


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nope


Not anymore at least


----------



## dim (20 Oct 2016)

User33236 said:


> Or part of a Police sting operation?



I collected a bike from a seller in Liverpool street station London

while I was waiting for him, I stood outside the station .... big signs by the bike racks saying that if you steal a bike, it could be the one planted there by the police with a tracking device

cops need to do similar here in Cambridge


----------



## jonny jeez (20 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> No need to even do that, there's plenty of slack in the cable to clear it over the saddle.
> 
> I almost wonder if this is some sort of 'how not to lock a bike' wind-up.


is that not the point @ianrauk is making.

the lock is doing nothing. its resting over the seatpost.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Oct 2016)

jay clock said:


> judging by the rubber bung on the rear axle this is a day or two old bike


That was the first thing I noticed! It could say "day or two old bike" I suppose, but it's more likely saying "owner hasn't noticed this bit yet, and even when he does, he'll not be sure whether it's supposed to be there, or whether it is in fact part of the packaging." That phase could last anywhere from some months to some years. Given the naivety of the rider on how a lock works, I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2016)

smutchin said:


> I once left my bike locked outside a restaurant in Hammersmith while I had lunch. I came back to find some scrote had tried and failed to steal it, but in their frustration had tried to, I dunno, teach me a lesson or something by cutting through the brake cable. Fortunately they went for the rear brake, and doubly fortunately they failed even to get fully through the outer.
> 
> I felt like leaving a note for the would-be thief to suggest a career change.



A lad bought his newish Cannondale MTB into my local bike shop when I was in last week.

Someone had tried to steal it and ripped out the fork lock-out cable.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2016)

As I was walking out of tescos yesterday a guy, late twenties at most walked in and parked a nice looking Cannondale mtb in the lobby area and went inside. Who on earth would ever have known it wasn't mine if I just waltzed off with it. Bonkers. He's just asking for it. It was better than my mtb too.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Oct 2016)

I used to fasten my horse up like that.

It was never stolen


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2016)

I have to admit that I've left my bike in a similar state, while I nip and buy a Lion bar or some such. But not if I'm going to have to have my eyes off the bike for more than 30sec at a time, and not in highly populated areas.


----------



## Biff600 (21 Oct 2016)

I find it quite unnerving that there are 'fellow' cyclists that wish to 'teach them a lesson' or extort money from the person that hasn't locked the bike to their particular standards.

I agree, it is not locked sufficiently to stop it from being easily stolen, but surely it would be better to have a chat with the other cyclist rather than the measures that have been mentioned.

Imagine if that is some old woman that had locked the bike up to return to either an empty space or a note demanding money. What sort of anguish would that have bestowed on her ??


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I find it quite unnerving that there are 'fellow' cyclists that wish to 'teach them a lesson' or extort money from the person that hasn't locked the bike to their particular standards.
> 
> I agree, it is not locked sufficiently to stop it from being easily stolen, but surely it would be better to have a chat with the other cyclist rather than the measures that have been mentioned.
> 
> Imagine if that is some old woman that had locked the bike up to return to either an empty space or a note demanding money. What sort of anguish would that have bestowed on her ??



I don't think they are entirely serious and as for using your own lock I think this was meant as a help.


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Oct 2016)

Biff600 said:


> but surely it would be better to have a chat with the other cyclist rather than the measures that have been mentioned.



Excellent if not the best idea though how would that work in practice unless you know where the cyclist owner lives/works?


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4520964, member: 9609"]did you leave any sort of note to help the cyclist out ?[/QUOTE]
A note will also draw a passerby's attention, who might not have noticed how poorly it was locked up otherwise. I've inadvertently left a bike on a stand unlocked once or twice, and got away with it. A "helpful" note, drawing the eye might have been my undoing. 

Sadly how inoculated we are by bike theft, that everyone seems to think that the owner is asking to be robbed. I still remember country towns where people would leave keys in the ignition while shopping. I miss those days (ignoring the racism and sexism, of course)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4520964, member: 9609"]did you leave any sort of note to help the cyclist out ?[/QUOTE]


No as I had nothing with me. 
That would have also bought (unwanted) attention to the bike I would think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2016)

I'm assuming the bike's no longer there so it should be safe to guess the location: opposite the Mitre, junction of Greenwich High Road and Roan Street? (I went to the primary school round the back of there, and the really old looking paving stones, which were only put down fairly recently, make me think it was in Greenwich.)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> opposite the Mitre, junction of Greenwich High Road and Roan Street?



Spot on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Spot on


Local trivia a speciality!


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Oct 2016)

If a thief steals a bike without causing physical damage, either because it's not locked or because it's ineffectively locked - as this one, is that theft any less an offence?


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> If a thief steals a bike without causing physical damage, either because it's not locked or because it's ineffectively locked - as this one, is that theft any less an offence?


I guess not, but it's less likely that they've committed other offences like criminal damage to the lock.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> Of course! Old women are symbols of feebleness and inability to cope with the stresses of modern everyday life



And they use the supermarket on a Saturday when I want to.

And they smell.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2016)

Old women, on the other hand, take themselves way too seriously.


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2016)

It's like being back at school.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's like being back at school.



No it isn't, the standard of repartee is higher at school.


----------



## Wobblers (21 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> No it isn't, the standard of repartee is higher at school.



What: "Old women smell"? Really?


----------



## Hitchington (21 Oct 2016)

bloody noob


----------



## Hitchington (21 Oct 2016)

User said:


> You might need to be more specific who you are talking about here.


weak lock new bike noob


----------



## andrew_s (21 Oct 2016)

It was locked up better than this bike was locked, outside my local pub (owner inside, out of sight of his bike).
Moulton New Series Speed, cost £11k for the standard version, plus the belt drive, Rohloff, and whatever extra it cost to put a splitter joint in the seat stay.
The saddle looks a bit incongruous


----------



## Jody (21 Oct 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Moulton New Series Speed, cost £11k for the standard version,



Someone needs their head looking at if they paid £11k for that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Oct 2016)

Looks secure to me, I can't imagine how anyone could walk off with it.


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Oct 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> As I was walking out of tescos yesterday a guy, late twenties at most walked in and parked a nice looking Cannondale mtb in the lobby area and went inside.


People do similar things with pedigree dogs and the wonder why they aren't there when they come out.


----------



## keithmac (21 Oct 2016)

mr_cellophane said:


> People do similar things with pedigree dogs and the wonder why they aren't there when they come out.



I see this all the time (unattended dogs tied to lamposts, benches etc), considering they are supposed to be loved pets it's amazing really..


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> Old men, on the other hand, wheeze along on their electric bikes stinking of stale cigar smoke, pulling up their grubby tracky bottoms. Ugh.


Not just the old ones around here, stop being so ageist.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Oct 2016)

They need a Skunk Lock!

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...how-to-keep-bike-safe-indiegogo-a7373116.html


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2016)

Jody said:


> Someone needs their head looking at if they paid £11k for that.



£100 is too much. I'd guess £1100, not £11k.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4520964, member: 9609"]did you leave any sort of note to help the cyclist out ?[/QUOTE]
A £50 note ? I guess they'll need that help now


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> Not just the old ones around here, stop being so ageist.



The younger ones don't pull up their tracky bottoms.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Oct 2016)

fossyant said:


> £100 is too much. I'd guess £1100, not £11k.



No, he was right, that model Moulton is a few quid short of £11,000. At that money I'd want 3 sunglass wearing, bald headed heavies following me round to protect it at every stop. Even a stop at traffic lights. 
Mind you I'd probably also want to ask myself why I'd pay more for a glorified Brompton than I would for say, an actual Team Sky Pinarello.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> No, he was right, that model Moulton is a few quid short of £11,000. At that money I'd want 3 sunglass wearing, bald headed heavies following me round to protect it at every stop. Even a stop at traffic lights.
> Mind you I'd probably also want to ask myself why I'd pay more for a glorified Brompton than I would for say, an actual Team Sky Pinarello.



At the risk of going way off topic, where is the value in the 11k price tag? I'm sure the engineering is pretty good and the components are decent (rolhoffs aren't cheap). But I can't see 11k worth of bike. I don't know how much a folder like Brompton costs but what extra do you get with a Moulton for the money?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of going way off topic, where is the value in the 11k price tag? I'm sure the engineering is pretty good and the components are decent (rolhoffs aren't cheap). But I can't see 11k worth of bike. I don't know how much a folder like Brompton costs but what extra do you get with a Moulton for the money?


No idea mate, I'd guess the money goes into the "engineering genius" of that "Forth Road Bridge" frame, and the Super Record groupset probably doesn't help either.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> Not just the old ones around here, stop being so ageist.


Given the gravity of the matter under discussion (body odour), is it time to move the thread to SC&P?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> No idea mate, I'd guess the money goes into the "engineering genius" of that "Forth Road Bridge" frame, and the Super Record groupset probably doesn't help either.



Super Record!!

I guess to some extent it's self fulfilling in that it's a massively expensive bike so it "has to have" a top of the range groupset. Having said that I suspect a less expensive one would more than suffice for the vast majority of cycling a Moulton owner will do. What a strange thing it is


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2016)

Is the bike still there?


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is the bike still there?



No, it was last seen being ridden away by some smelly old bloke wearing trackie bottoms, smoking a cigar, and wheezing as he went.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Super Record!!....
> 
> What a strange thing it is



It is. It's like someone got Ferrari to help make an "ultra" version of a Fiat 500, but the Fiat 500 _speciale_ ended up costing more than an actual Ferrari. As fast as that Moulton is _for a Moulton,_ it's still a folding bike that's going to get nowhere near something designed from the outset to be fast and light_. _
It's a strange world, and I suppose there's one born every minute_. _Clearly it appeals to someone though_. _


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of going way off topic, where is the value in the 11k price tag? I'm sure the engineering is pretty good and the components are decent (rolhoffs aren't cheap). But I can't see 11k worth of bike. I don't know how much a folder like Brompton costs but what extra do you get with a Moulton for the money?


You can ask the same of most bikes. Even a three grand bike has less technology, materials and equipment that an equivalently priced scooter or motorcycle.

For £11,000 you could pick up a decent car, with electronics and far mire sophisticated gearbox , doors, airbags, roof, windows and four seats.

Its worth what folk are prepared to pay and is justified using the same rule for its equally overpriced individual components.

£2-3000 for electronic gears on a road bike. My cars gearbox costs less than that...fitted! The components in an electronic shifter system are basically a solenoid, a switch and a waterproof housing.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> As fast as that Moulton is _for a Moulton,_ it's still a folding bike that's going to get nowhere near something designed from the outset to be fast and light_. _


I think you'd be surprised just how fast a Moulton can be ridden - so actually 'very near'. The UCI ban them for TTTs.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Oct 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I think you'd be surprised just how fast a Moulton can be ridden - so actually 'very near'. The UCI ban them for TTTs.



I get you and I'm sure they're very quick for a folding bike, but if it costs you 11 grand to get "very near" the performance of a top class road bike, and the top class, professional road bike costs you a couple of grand less, are we missing the point? It's the "Fiat 500 _speciale_ costing more than a Ferrari F1" car idea I toted earlier, it's crazy.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I think you'd be surprised just how fast a Moulton can be ridden - so actually 'very near'. The UCI ban them for TTTs.


Yes, and it's not a folding bike. It's separable (or sometimes not) without any of the compromises required for folding.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2016)

The Moulton exists because it appeals to some people. Admittedly it's a very niche product but there are people out there who will pay for exclusivity, technology or just sheer one-upmanship. Plus a niche product needs a high profit margin, as by definition you don't sell very many of them.

I can appreciate the work that has clearly gone into the design and components, but I can honestly say that even if I dropped the Lotto next week I wouldn't be buying one.


----------

